# [SOLVED] BSOD with cdd.dll



## AhmedMHIZ (Sep 6, 2011)

· OS - Vista/ Windows 7 ?
Windows 7
· x86 (32-bit) or x64 ?
x86
· What was original installed OS on system?
windows 7
· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)?
full retail
· Age of system (hardware)
cpu + memory = 3 years, vga + motherboard about 6-12 month
· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS?
yes 3 month ago
· CPU
Core 2 Duo e8200 2600Mhz dual core
· Video Card
Radeon HD5670
· MotherBoard
Intel DG41RQ
· Power Supply - brand & wattage
400W unknown manufacturer (came with the case) 
· System Manufacturer 
Custom build
· Exact model number (if laptop, check label on bottom)
?????????????


----------



## AhmedMHIZ (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: BSOD with cdd.dll*

BTW what does bump mean


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: BSOD with cdd.dll*

Hi AhmedMHIZ and Welcome to TSF,

The full errocode of your latest BSOD is:


```
Probably caused by : [S]ntkrpamp.exe[/S] ( nt!SepAccessCheck+14b )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  OneClickStarte
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_nt!SepAccessCheck+14b
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c0000005 82cc8e2c bf0af764 00000000
BiosVersion = RQG4110H.86A.0017.2011.0322.1523
```
The Ntkrnl (Core OS file) was trying to access a driver but failed, because the driver wasn't allowing access and/or a breakpoint was hit, causing the driver to fail. Rather than showing the actual driver that did this, it pointed out the NT KRNL (Core OS file) as the blame, as it was this service trying to access the driver.

My best guess would be towards this driver:

```
wanatw4.sys                 Tue Jul 16 16:23:14 2002 (3D343A62)
```
The driver is from 2002 and belongs to a Wan Miniport card from America Online. Please visit the manufacturers website to update it (here) or uninstall it.

Also please uninstall TuneUp:

```
TuneUpUtilitiesDriver32.sys Thu Sep 17 12:54:55 2009 (4AB2238F)
```
These applications do more harm than they do good, might've caused this issue in the first place. And even if it didn't, it will cause issues in the future for sure.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: BSOD with cdd.dll*

Also please update or Uninstall the following drivers, as they're outdated and is causing issues.


```
i8042HDR.sys                Thu Oct 16 09:41:53 2003 (3F8E59D1)
```
'Numpad drivers' from Chicony. Most likely an external Numpad or keyboard driver.


```
WinRing0.sys                Sat Jul 26 14:25:10 2008 (488B25B6)
```
Belongs to application Winring/Python. Uninstall (Or update here).


```
WinFLdrv.sys                Wed Nov 18 08:48:19 2009 (4B03B4D3)
```
Belongs to the application Folder Lock. Uninstall or update to latest version here.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: BSOD with cdd.dll*

You also have quite a few of these:


```
REGISTRY_ERROR (51)
Something has gone badly wrong with the registry.  If a kernel debugger
is available, get a stack trace. It can also indicate that the registry got
an I/O error while trying to read one of its files, so it can be caused by
hardware problems or filesystem corruption.
It may occur due to a failure in a refresh operation, which is used only
in by the security system, and then only when resource limits are encountered.
```

This is most likely caused by TuneUp, when it was trying to "Optimize your system" and "fix" your registry.

See if you can run a scan on the system files and sort this out:
Start > Search > cmd.
RightclicK CMD.EXE > Run as administrator.
Type: sfc /scannow > HIT ENTER

We might even have to reinstall your operating system, registry faults can be really hard to repair. Please don't use any "Computer optimization tools" in the future!


----------



## AhmedMHIZ (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: BSOD with cdd.dll*

are all these programs bad what about advanced system care 4 pro and cc cleaner


----------



## AhmedMHIZ (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: BSOD with cdd.dll*

i have actually gone to safe mode and deleted WinFLdrv.sys and Folder lock its useless
and Installed Advanced System Care 4 in safe mode (is that wrong ?) and run s a quick scan

i did that before i see your post and now everything works flawlessly


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: BSOD with cdd.dll*

Glad to hear your system is working fine now, i've marked the thread as Solved for you.


----------

